# Bleeding mountain bike disk brakes?



## Nick (Nov 8, 2020)

I'm trying to figure this one out, but I've got a hardtail bike (Breezer 29'er). Anyway it has hydraulic discs and I feel like recently I'm not getting the stopping power I had before. As in, I can't even lock up the rear or front wheels when I want to. It just slows down kinda mushy. 

Is this typically an issue of air in the lines? I feel like it happened after my recent trip to NC, I did some mountain biking at Rocky Knob Mountain Bike Park in Boone, NC and I'm pretty sure it was all running just fine then. On the way back to FL we drove through like 3 hours of rain storms so I'm not sure if something happened then 

prett


----------



## NYDB (Nov 9, 2020)

bleeding never hurts, and its usually pretty simple depending on brand.  Is there a mushy feel at the lever?


----------



## Nick (Nov 9, 2020)

NY DirtBag said:


> bleeding never hurts, and its usually pretty simple depending on brand.  Is there a mushy feel at the lever?


Yes. how does air get in there to begin with? I've never had disc brakes before


----------



## NYDB (Nov 9, 2020)

I doubt you have very good brakes on that.  Probably air working its way in at the lever over time.  you can try and just bleed the lever first if you don't want to commit to a full bleed.


----------



## Nick (Nov 9, 2020)

This is the bike i have right here --> https://www.donsbikeshop.com/product/breezer-thunder-expert-220197-1.htm


They are Shimano hydraulic discs.



Brake LeversShimano, hydraulicBrakesShimano hydraulic disc, 180/160mm rotos


----------



## NYDB (Nov 9, 2020)

Shimano brakes are easy to bleed.  many you tube vids about it.  you may need a few small parts.  A shimano bleed kit is helpful


----------



## Nick (Nov 9, 2020)

NY DirtBag said:


> Shimano brakes are easy to bleed.  many you tube vids about it.  you may need a few small parts.  A shimano bleed kit is helpful


thanks, just ordered one on Amazon!


----------

